# H} Bloodletters of Khorne W} Plaguebearers of Nurgle



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have 20 bloodletters of Khorne 1 built the rest are on the sprues will include bases for both fantasy and 40k.

I am looking for 20 plaguebearers of Nurgle with 40k bases

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

